# Curtiss-Wright CW-21 Interceptor



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## Wildcat (Feb 8, 2015)

Nifty little plane!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 8, 2015)

It always reminded me of a sports car, great pics.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2015)

Model 21B "Demonstrator" Built for KNIL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 16, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------

